# When did that change.



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

© CycleChat cycling forum

now reads
© CycleChat cycling forum and bike community


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

Dunno - Sherlock !


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Sep 2018)

Wot? Does it matter? Do you need support??


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Wot? Does it matter? Do you need support??


You tell him, Pat


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Sep 2018)

Bobby Mhor said:


> You tell him, Pat


I'm feeling quite supportive tonight ... I'm supporting 5kg of cat on my forearms


----------



## Bobby Mhor (14 Sep 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm feeling quite supportive tonight ... I'm supporting 5kg of cat on my forearms



That's a lot of cat...
Bond villains do that....


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5381783, member: 9609"]sounds a bit motorbikish to me - could end up with Hells Angels joining in, that would liven things up a bit [/QUOTE]
Hide the cat pictures.


----------



## Mugshot (14 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5381783, member: 9609"]sounds a bit motorbikish to me - could end up with Hells Angels joining in, that would liven things up a bit [/QUOTE]


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2018)

Mugshot said:


> View attachment 430054


Sore Loser,


View: https://youtu.be/HkuK5IcEDDI


----------

